# My cousin just lost her son



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

My cousin who took years to get pregnant and finally did by invitro was pregnant with twin boys. She's 35 weeks this week and when she went to a checkup at her obgyn he couldnt find one of their heartbeats. (last week he found both, so we know they were alive a week ago) They did some more tests and it turns out one of the twins died. She's going to have a csection tomorrow to remove the dead baby and the healthy one. Im so sad for her. I really hope she can get through this ok. I dont even know what to say.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry about your cousin losing one of her babies.

~Nay


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Jokerama--that's so sad. I guess you could just tell her how sorry you are for the loss of one baby, and how happy you are that her other baby is okay. It will always be a poignant birthday in that family, won't it?

If it were me, I'd give her something to acknowledge both babies, instead of just a gift for the living baby.

That's just tough to balance joy and grief. Good luck,

Keri


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow, that poor family. I will kep them in my thoughts.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry for her loss.

I remember how "weird" it was when my grandfather died the same night my cousin was born (her grandfather too.) I didn't know whether to grieve or celebrate. My aunt had an even rougher time- losing her father just hours after her first baby was born.

I know this isn't quite the same, but it's also a birth and a death simultaneously.


----------



## geck_07 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your cousin's baby. From experience, I know how it feels to lose a baby that late into the pregnancy, and it's going to take quite some time to heal. Just be there for her, even if no one has anything to say, having someone around really does help.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry. This must be so hard on her. Grieving for one while celebrating the other. We lost Sage's twin very early but I still have trouble seeing twins that are Sage's age.

This may be a great resource for her. http://www.climb-support.org/ It is for people who have lost a twin pregnancy, both twins, one twin, supertwins etc. It may be nice to add into a card for her. I found it to be annoying when people came up to me months later and said "Here, I thought this might be helpful. I didn't want to give it to you right after she died because I wasn't sure if you were ready." I felt like saying "Just give me anything you think could help. I am a mother of a dead child, only I can know what might be helpful to me."


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am sorry mama!


----------

